# Intense Tracer 2 - Hätte Performance-Fragen zum Bike ;)



## puitl (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Habe mit der Suche keinen wirklich Allgemeinen-Thread übers Tracer 2 gefunden, darum bräuchte ich ein paar Meinungen von euch:

Ich will mir für den Wald etwas agiles, langhubiges holen das auch so 3  bis 4 mal im Jahr einen Bike-Park übersteht und natürlich für die  heimischen Touren (ca. 40km) auch Uphill tauglich ist...
...mein Vorhaben bisher: Ein Tracer 2 mit 160er Marzocchi Gabel (ob Luft  oder Feder weiß ich noch nicht), versenkbare Sattelst. und wahrsch.  2x10 Sram X9 oder sowas.
Daher nun zu meinen Fragen:

1: Uphill? Wo kommt ihr Gewichts-mäßig hin und ist bei ner 160er Gabel ne Absenkung notwendig/wünschenswert?

2: Wie Bike-Park tauglich ist das Bike? Springe keine hohen und weiten  Sachen (muss meine Musiker-Finger schützen! ), aber halt "klassischer  Amateur-Downhill" mit mittleren Sprüngen und groben Waldpassagen.

Danke euch für jeden Tipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dachte auch schon an Liteville, bin aber eher Fan von den "massiven amerikanischen" (Fahre zurzeit Transition)

Grüße Leo


----------



## pom (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo, mein Intense Tracer 2 Rahmen ist im Moment beim Händler und wir aufgebaut.

Zu 1. kann ich dir nur sagen das der Rahmen richtig schwer ist 
Mein Tracer 2 in Can Am Yellow Grösse S wiegt 3390 Gramm.
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4809/intense-full-suspension-tracer-2

Mein Bike sollte am Schluss mit 2013er Lyrik 170mm ca. 13,5 Kilo wiegen.
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4811/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2dh-solo-air 
Da ich aber nur ~65 Kilo wiege habe ich viel Leichtbauzeugs verbaut wie z.B. Tune Tweny 4 Laufräder.

Mein Bike werde ich auch etwa für das Gleiche verwenden wie du, 
einfach ohne Bikepark, aber teilweise "Downhills" wie z.B. vom Rothorn in Lenzerheide.
Ob die Teile genug massiv sind wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar97 (13. Juli 2012)

1) Meines ist in L mit 15,2 kg relativ schwer. Fahre Fox Van und CCDB (nicht air) , Hope/Flow, XT und 203er Scheiben. Fährt sich bergauf dennoch angenehm, Absenkung vermisse ich nicht. Man kommt damit eigentlich überall rauf, braucht halt ein bisschen mehr Zeit und Kondition als mit einem 12kg Rad. Hätte das Bike um das gleich Geld gut 2kg leichter machen können...

2) Findes es für "Amateur-Downhill" sehr gut, vor allem mit dem Stahfederfahrwerk. DH- oder FR-Bolide ist es natürlich keiner.


----------



## trialsin (13. Juli 2012)

Ich finde immer, dass das eine Kilo "Rahmenmehrgewicht" vollkommen uninteressant ist. Das wirst Du nicht mal merken. Wenn Du es aber wirklich leicht willst, dann kauf Dir das Carbine  Ansonsten spielt es in meinen Augen keine Rolle. Da kauf ich mir lieber alles was sich "dreht" in einer sehr leichten Version! Meine Kumpels wundern sich immer wie schwer doch mein Tracer ist, aber wenn sie damit fahren, dann ist es spritziger als so manches leichtere Bike!! Ein Nomad wiegt in Alu auch ca. 3.11 Kilo


----------



## pom (13. Juli 2012)

trialsin schrieb:


> Ich finde immer, dass das eine Kilo "Rahmenmehrgewicht" vollkommen uninteressant ist. Das wirst Du nicht mal merken. Wenn Du es aber wirklich leicht willst, dann kauf Dir das Carbine  Ansonsten spielt es in meinen Augen keine Rolle. Da kauf ich mir lieber alles was sich "dreht" in einer sehr leichten Version! Meine Kumpels wundern sich immer wie schwer doch mein Tracer ist, aber wenn sie damit fahren, dann ist es spritziger als so manches leichtere Bike!! Ein Nomad wiegt in Alu auch ca. 3.11 Kilo



Bei einem Tracer ist das Gewicht sicher nicht das Wichtigste, aber das Nomand ist ca. 400 Gramm leichter... 
Das Tracer ist einfach ein umgebautes Uzzi, ich glaube 50% der "Bleche" sind identisch. 
Darum auch dieses hohe Gewicht...


----------



## krasse-banny911 (14. Juli 2012)

Tracer 2 geht wegen der Geometrie saugut vorwärts.
Gabelfederwegsverstellung brauchst nicht bei dem Radl.
Stahl/Titanfahrwerk schon, 2 Kettenblätter und gute Kettenführung, dann kannst die Karre richtig gut fahren.
Ist ein sehr gutes Bike. Alu wird auch mit vielen schönen Farben angeboten.
Der Preis ist hoch, aber er ist es wert.
Lieber jetzt noch kaufen, weil der  wird bestimmt noch mehr an Wert verlieren.


----------



## puitl (15. Juli 2012)

Hm ja also glaub für den Bike-Park wäre das Tracer eher zu empfehlen als das Carbine glaub ich....?

nja Aubau mäßig hätte ich eh gedacht ne Marzocchi Federgabel, Dämpfer auch Feder (vl Fox, oder sowas), 2x10 Sram und ne Kettenführung.
Dazu einen leichten Laufradsatz mit den Eclipse Schläuchen und ne versenkbare Stattelst. halt.

Weiß nicht wo ich da gewichtsmäßig hin komm!?
Sonst müsste ich Luftgefedert heizen 
Oder zumindest nen Federdämpfer gebraucht für den Bikepark kaufen oder so.

Das Nomand wäre auch ne Alternative, aber glaub diese 400 Gramm nimm ich alleine schon wegen des Oberrohrs des Tracers in kauf 

Sonst dachte ich noch an das Transition Covert....aber Federwegsmäßig dürfte auf das Tracer schon noch etwas mehr zu spüren sein schätz ich mal.....


----------



## alex-66 (15. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit meinem Tracer 2 auch top zufrieden, am Anfang hatte ich ne 2x10 X0 drauf, leider durch unwissenheit die vordere Kurbel mit 39/26 zähne drauf um uphilltechnisch gut unterwegs zusein, jedoch ist die kette trotz e.13 heim kettenführung auf dem 26 kranz ständig auf die kettenstrebe gerasselt, wenns ein wenig holprig wurde, daher hab ich dann komplett auf 1x10 mit 36 kranz und einfachkettenführung umgebaut. für meine gegend reicht das auch für > 40km Trail völlig aus. Wir haben auf unserem Hometrail Drops mit 2m Höhe und vernünftiger Landung das packt das Tracer locker, für den bikepark würde ich es jedoch nicht unbedingt nehmen, da ist mir mein m9 lieber zwecks performance.

Damit du spaß im bikepark hast würde ich lieber ein uzzi aufbauen mit luftdämpfer etc.

Als Sattelstütze habe ich CB Kronolog, geiles Teil 

Mein Tracer2 wiegt mit 180/140mm Gabel und viel Titan ca. 14,6 kg in größe M


----------



## puitl (15. Juli 2012)

hm nja 2x10 werd ich brauchen bei meinen Touren.
Aber das werd ich dann eh noch entscheiden...

Hm ja ans Uzzi dachte ich auch schon, aber da habe ich dann noch mehr Gewicht und ich glaube das ich es nicht ausnutzen werde:
Bikepark bin ich im Prinzip höchstens so 5 mal im Jahr, Sprünge sind wie gesagt auch keine extremen dabei da ich wie gesagt Musiker bin.

Und downhill im verblocktem Wald bin ich auch aufgrund meines zweit-Hobbys eher kontrolliert unterwegs....also ich schmeiße mich nicht auf Teufel komm raus in die Abfahrt 

Ob mir da eine 160er Gabel reicht werd ich dann sehen, vl. hau ich gleich ne 180er rein.

Aber wenn ich so denke: Tracer mit Federelementen oder Uzzy Luft-gefedert....muss noch ein bisschen schauen glaub ich.

Welche Dämpferlänge wird beim Tracer eig. gebraucht?


----------



## trialsin (16. Juli 2012)

216 x 63.5mm (8.5x2.5")


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

das T2 ist locker lenz und davos tauglich, ausser du springst vom hösten drop (5m) ins flat, aber das macht ein demo oder revolt auch nicht mit,  ein m9 vielleicht schon. 

180er gabel brauchst du nicht. 160 oder 170 g2nügen vollkommen. bergauf brauchst du zudem keine absenkbare gabel, da  du wegen dem steilen sattelrohr immer genug druck auf dem vorderrad hast. einfach den sag auf gute 25% stellen, da sind dann bereits 2-4cm von federweg weg. 

des weiteren würde ich denn CCDB air oder coil mit Ti feder nehmen, damit die performance au stimmt. der rp23 ist nix für gute DHs. zudem kannst du bei längeren auffahrten die LSC 4 klicks fester anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puitl (17. Juli 2012)

Ja hab mit einem Kollegen gestern auch diskutiert...glaub das T2 dürfte für meine Zwecke schon ziemlich passen.

Ja eine Variante wäre CCDB Ti mit Marzocchi 160mm Ti (Gibts eig ne 170er auch?)
oder
Luftgefedert mit ner 180/140er Gabel....wobei ich spontan mal eher auf die erstere Variante tendiere.

Jap das mit den 4 Klicks habe ich gestern schon gelesen...viel Einstellmöglichkeiten hat er ja schon 
Der Fox mit Ti-Feder wäre auch ne Variante


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

luftgefedert mit 180/140 ist quatsch, weil die talas eifach nicht an die performance einer float, van, marzo oder lyrik heran kommt. 

ich hatte die 2011 talas 180RC2 (1jahr) und die 2011 talas 160 rlc (1monat) und jetzt nun die 160 van rc2 (1.2jahre). die talas gabeln sind eifach um welten schlechter. allgemein spricht eine coil besser an, als eine nicht getuned luftgabel. 

zudem ist die fox 180 zu schwer. die marzo 160 ti bin ich nie gefahren, aber die 2011 888 v2 und die läuft wie geschmiert. 

das gute ist, dass intense die ccdb recht günstig anbietet.


----------



## puitl (17. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich könnte die Gabel zwar tunen lassen aber glaub ich bleib eh beim Federfahrwerk....habe jetzt aber nochmal bisschen was gelesen:
Also hinten kommt mal ein CCDB TI rein.
Vorne wahrsch. ne 160er oder 170er, aber auch "feder-gefedert"


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Ist der CCDB Stahl oder Titan uphilltauglich?
Kann ich damit 1500Hm und mehr fahren oder
wird das Tracer dann zu Schaukelkiste?


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

bei CCDB die LSC=Low speed compression um 4 "klicks" zu drehen und der dämpfer macht keinen mux mehr. aber auch mit der standard einstellung schaukelt der hinterbau nicht sonderlich. am besten den CCDB verkehrt eingebaut bestellen, damit man besser an die verstellschrauben ran kommt. zudem hat mir gary von cane creek versichert, dass es keine rolle spielt, wie der dämpfer verbaut ist. macht eigentlich au keinen sinn, was anderes anzunehmen.


----------



## puitl (17. Juli 2012)

also was ich gelesen habe wird die "Low-Speed-Druckstufe" um so ca. 4 Zacken erhöht, dann soll das "Pumpen/Schaukeln" spürbar weniger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wird am Anfang der RP23 montiert sein. 
Im Vergleich zum Liteville MK7 wird das Tracer 2 hoffentlich um Welten besser sein 
Ist aber auch kein Vergleich, 130/150 zu 160/170 
Vielleicht finde ich in Kalifornien, Utah oder Colorado einen günstigen CCDB Air...


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

mit 65kg wird es kein problem sein.


----------

